

Intellectual Ventures' Peter Detkin responds to NPR, others re patents - dctoedt
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904900904576554921496088648.html

======
dctoedt
[From OP: Detkin's WSJ letter to the editor doesn't mention NPR, but his
Facebook status says it's a response to NPR and others.]

